# Into mischief



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Not the best technically done shots, but I thought they were cute. Shows off little Lola's goofiness.

Shoelaces are sooo fun.



















Shall I jump in the bag Mummy?










Wheeeeeeeeee!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cherry Lola is so cute!! :wub: Her hair has grown alot! 

Casanova loves shoe laces too. And backpacks. And packing tape.  Won't touch those dog toys...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they're perfect...she's so cute!


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

What great photos of Cherry Lola! She is so cute. Your photos really captured her personality. I wish I could could photos of Penelope and post them but I am not that good. Enjoy Cherry Lola because she is a doll. Thanks for posting photos :biggrin: 

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 5 2009, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847597


> Not the best technically done shots, but I thought they were cute. Shows off little Lola's goofiness.
> 
> Shoelaces are sooo fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Cherry Lola is sooooo pretty :wub: What a beautiful coat she has! Terrific pictures - Chloe likes shoe laces, shoes and daddy's slippers (you don't EVEN want to see the slippers!). She's done a real job on them, LOL, but daddy doesn't mind - his princess can do no wrong


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, how precious. The pictures are great, I love the 2nd one. Lola is super adorable. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Are you kidding about not technically that good? They're fabulous, technically and otherwise. She's absolutely adorable and you really captured that mischievous personality. I think the second one could be a contest contender. The first shot looks like she's saying, "Who? Me? No someone else put this lace in my mouth, mom." And the second is "Lace? What lace?" :heart:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Those are great shots! So cute! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Maureen, for the sweet pics of your Cutie pie Lola!

She looks so sweet chewing on the shoelaces!

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

Alexandra :heart:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

So cute! She looks like such a troublemaker in that first picture.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh that shoe pic (second one) is priceless! Cherrylola is really growing up!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww what adorable pictures of your baby!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Those are all beautiful photos of Cherry


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's so adorable :wub: :wub: I just love the little puppy antics!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think I am in l :wub: ve! She is just beautiful!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Be still my heart.........Cherry Lola is a little love!!!! She is growing too!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone :grouphug: 

Her coat is really growing for sure. Seems so far not to mat, I hope that continues. You can get a glimpse in the first pic what a feisty little devil she can be, forget angel lol. She must be a Gemini. :smhelp: :biggrin: 

She was out with me for a walk before I took the pics so she is pretty grubby. It was soooooo funny, she was so tired that when I was reviewing the pics on the camera she just jumped up, sat on the camera back, plonked her head on my chest and was asleep in about two seconds. It was great, she was so relaxed and well behaved in the evening. The walking makes a huge difference. Pretty cold out today though, even seeing a few snow flakes  :crying: 

She is growing up nicely though. She is maybe a bit toooo clingy. She wants to follow me everywhere and if I sit down she has to be on my lap, digs at the laptop until I give in and put it on the arm of the chair, (like now) lol. She has been fantastic for pee pads and outdoors, except for poo.  she obviously is unhappy about going on the pee pad for poo. She wants to hide to go do that. So I have to be very diligent and not let her out of my sight if she hasn't been recently. Any ideas on that front? Only had a couple of accidents, but only because I watch her like a hawk.

Bethy, Don't worry about the quality of your pics. I think we are all dying to see pictures of your new baby Angel girl, Penelope.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is a cute puppy. Maltese are faithful companions. Mine follow me everywhere I go all the time. That is just what they do. Don't worry about spoiling her. 

Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh too darn cute!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love her! She's just soooooo pretty and cute and cuddly! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I think it's normal for her to be 'clingy' somewhat..I think it's a maltese thing. Mine also follows my every move too.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 5 2009, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847804


> I love her! She's just soooooo pretty and cute and cuddly! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> I think it's normal for her to be 'clingy' somewhat..I think it's a maltese thing. Mine also follows my every move too.[/B]


I love that she loves me :wub: I can just see it escalating, she gets distressed if she isn't allowed actually on me as close to my face as she can get. My laptop has been displaced Lol. I heard that the girls were a bit less clingy than the boys, but she couldn't be more so.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 6 2009, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847809


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 5 2009, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847804





> I love her! She's just soooooo pretty and cute and cuddly! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> I think it's normal for her to be 'clingy' somewhat..I think it's a maltese thing. Mine also follows my every move too.[/B]


I love that she loves me :wub: I can just see it escalating, she gets distressed if she isn't allowed actually on me as close to my face as she can get. My laptop has been displaced Lol. I heard that the girls were a bit less clingy than the boys, but she couldn't be more so.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I've heard that about the girls too, but my girl, like yours, is super clingy. even if I get up to go 2 feet away, she's right there..


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby girl pup pup. Yes, I'm weird.
xoxoxo


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she is such a gorgeous little gal.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

she is so cute, such a sweetie :wub: :wub: 

she just wants to be with her mom all the time, that's all! :Cute Malt:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow , I love her feisty little face in pic #1. She is a beauty!!!!! My Maisie will pull at my pant legs to get me to sit down on the couch but won't snuggle on the couch. There she is Miss Independance at the other end :mellow: She absolutely hates it if I get up though and pulls at my pants to drag me back. She is very cuddly when I hold her though. Try to introduce her to as many people as possible so she doesn't get overly dependant or too clingy with just you. She is a doll, tooooooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Nov 7 2009, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848634


> Wow , I love her feisty little face in pic #1. She is a beauty!!!!! My Maisie will pull at my pant legs to get me to sit down on the couch but won't snuggle on the couch. There she is Miss Independance at the other end :mellow: She absolutely hates it if I get up though and pulls at my pants to drag me back. She is very cuddly when I hold her though. Try to introduce her to as many people as possible so she doesn't get overly dependant or too clingy with just you. She is a doll, tooooooooooo cute!!!!!![/B]


Thanks Michelle, Your Maisie sounds sooo sweet.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

What a little doll! She is just precious! :tender:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwh I TOTALLY LOOOOOVE these awesome pictures ^_^ 

your baby is so very CUTE ... that first one is my fave  make sure you capture every moment ... these little fluffs grow so fast 

thanx for sharing

Kat


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What beautiful pictures! She is jumping right off of the page they are so real. I love those first two. :tender: Priceless. What a beauty Lola is.


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Love, love, love the last one! 

You are so talented, great pics


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I was SURE I left a comment on these pctures days ago. I just came back to see these amazing shots again, and I realized I had not left a comment. So here goes ... these photos are incredible! Every single one is not only frame-worthy, but they should be in calendars, books, magazines, etc. If you haven't entered any online pet contests, I would recommend that you do. You take amazing pictures, and your little one is to die for! 

May I ask what kind of camera you are using?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 19 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852996


> I was SURE I left a comment on these pctures days ago. I just came back to see these amazing shots again, and I realized I had not left a comment. So here goes ... these photos are incredible! Every single one is not only frame-worthy, but they should be in calendars, books, magazines, etc. If you haven't entered any online pet contests, I would recommend that you do. You take amazing pictures, and your little one is to die for!
> 
> May I ask what kind of camera you are using?[/B]


Thank you so much :blush: No, I have never entered any photo contests. This was a practice session for a new camera I just got actually. The Nikon D700. It is really good for low light, so all, (except the last) of these were in natural indoor light. I do so love my little Cherry Lola


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 19 2009, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853014


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 19 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852996





> I was SURE I left a comment on these pctures days ago. I just came back to see these amazing shots again, and I realized I had not left a comment. So here goes ... these photos are incredible! Every single one is not only frame-worthy, but they should be in calendars, books, magazines, etc. If you haven't entered any online pet contests, I would recommend that you do. You take amazing pictures, and your little one is to die for!
> 
> May I ask what kind of camera you are using?[/B]


Thank you so much :blush: No, I have never entered any photo contests. This was a practice session for a new camera I just got actually. The Nikon D700. It is really good for low light, so all, (except the last) of these were in natural indoor light. I do so love my little Cherry Lola  
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is the very camera I'm saving up for. How are you liking it? Any problems?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 19 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853023


> QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 19 2009, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853014





> QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 19 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852996





> I was SURE I left a comment on these pctures days ago. I just came back to see these amazing shots again, and I realized I had not left a comment. So here goes ... these photos are incredible! Every single one is not only frame-worthy, but they should be in calendars, books, magazines, etc. If you haven't entered any online pet contests, I would recommend that you do. You take amazing pictures, and your little one is to die for!
> 
> May I ask what kind of camera you are using?[/B]


Thank you so much :blush: No, I have never entered any photo contests. This was a practice session for a new camera I just got actually. The Nikon D700. It is really good for low light, so all, (except the last) of these were in natural indoor light. I do so love my little Cherry Lola  
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is the very camera I'm saving up for. How are you liking it? Any problems?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Nope  no problems. I highly recommend it. Fabulous for high iso. Do you have Nikon already? Lenses etc? A word of warning, the rumor mill is speculating an update which could be a D800 by February. As it is though the D700 is fantastic so I am unlikely to upgrade then.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

And to think I almost missed these pics!!! Absolutely beautiful pics!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 19 2009, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853030


> And to think I almost missed these pics!!! Absolutely beautiful pics![/B]


Awww! thank you


----------

